# giant advanced cornering?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

has anyone compared giant cornering to Canondale carbon? Is it a stiffer ride?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

They both corner excellent. I own an 09 tcr and I just bought a 2010 tcr frame set which arrived today. Both year Giants are the same frame.

I have ridden a Cannondale Supersix 09 and it was fantastic as well. Those gigantic head tubes really are great.

Go with the one that fits your body. All the good frames are close in weight.


----------

